# Our 21rs Came Rolling In Today !!!



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

action After many other considerations, we ordered out 21rs from Lakeshore RV and it come home today. FANTASIC camper . We cant wait to use it. Going to Pigeon Forge first week of August. I do have a question?? Any way to lock the rear sliding bed. It just seems like a prank waiting to happen. Anybody could undo the handles and slide it out. Thanks Quintin


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new camper.

Good thought on the rear slide....maybe drill hole through the handle and bracket and put in a padlock?

I will have to look into it.

Gary


----------



## thunderstruck (Oct 18, 2004)

look in mod forums I remember someone doing this. How was Lakeshore to deal with action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Drill and lock. It takes 10 minutes.

Happy camping.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Bought mine at Lakeshore 2 years ago this month. They are the best







I did everything by email and a couple of phone calls and we were set. We picked it up and were on the road in a couple of hours. I'd buy from them again anytime.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome qgallo to the group
And congrats on the 21RS
Yeah drill a hole & padlock is the best way to go.

Don


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for all of the replies. This forum is great. Good idea on the drill and lock. Also Lakeshore RV was fantastic . I had mine shipped 800 miles with no problems at all. Delivery time was to be 5:00 and at 5:00 he was there. My salesman was Hunter Freeman, and you could not ask for a better person. When I buy again, it will be from Hunter at Lakeshore RV. sunny


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on your new trailer









Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ggallo,

Congrats on the new TT and welcome to Outbackers!

Have a great summer!!

Mark


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations on the new rig! Hope you have fun this weekend. Post pics if you happen to take any.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow, I thought this was standard. My 26 RS already has holes in the brackets on the back of the slide that holds the rear slide handles closed. Your's doesn't? Mine also has holes in about the middle of the support tracks (on the side) and that is where I store the locks when the slide is extended.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No holes on my 05 28 rsds

Could someone post a pic, seems like a no brainer where they go, but would like to see where Keystone pu it.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here ya' go John,










Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations On your new Outback
We had a good experience with Lakeshore RV and Hunter Freeman. We picked our 27RSDS up and camped out at there campng area and got to test drive all the systems.
I was poking around on there site this week and they also have a very complete RV parts and product department. Lots of Outbacks on their lot. sunny 
Jan


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

My 21RS already has the holes there for a lock too......on both sides even








A drill will take care of it if they are not there.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I will check again Saturday to see if I just overlooked them. I did call Hunter at Lakeshore RV and he didnt know of any way to lock this. Thanks


----------

